# مساعدة فى وضع صناديق الحريق بقطر 40 مم



## wael nesim (23 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم يا مهندسى المنتدى,

هل يتم اخذ ماسورة الحريق لتغذية ال fire hose reel بقطر 40 مم فى ال combined system من بعد ال zone control valve ام من ال riser مباشرة, وعاوز اعرف الفرق بين التفصيلتين المرفقتين.


----------



## mohamed mech (23 يوليو 2013)

نظرا لان كابين الحريق يتم استخدامها احيانا لاغراض غسيل السلالم و خلافه و بما انها ليست جهاز اتوماتيكى مثل الرشاشات و حتى لا يحدث تفعيل لنظام الانذار فيفضل ان يتم توصيلها من الرايزر مباشرا


----------



## mohamed mech (23 يوليو 2013)

راجع NFPA 14

* FIGURE A.7.1(a) Typical Single-Zone System
*


----------



## mohamed mech (23 يوليو 2013)

راجع NFPA 14

ص 57
*FIGURE A.7.10.1.3.1(a) Acceptable Piping Arrangement for Combined​Sprinkler/Standpipe System.

و عليه فإن التفصيلة رقم 1 هى الاصح فى مشاركتك الاولى

**و الله أعلم*​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 يوليو 2013)

ما قاله زميلنا العلامة م محمد هو عين الصواب


----------



## fayek9 (24 يوليو 2013)

أولا :الكبائن 2.5 بوصه اللى بنقول عليه landing valve لابد من توصيله على الرايزر زى التفصليه اللى وضعها المهندس محمد ميك.

ثانيا " الخراطيم البوصة والبوصه ونص ينفع يتوصلوا بالتفصلتين اللى انت حاططهم بمعنى ياتاخد من الرايزر علطول ياما تاخد من بعد الZCV أو حتى من اللووب الخاصة بالرشاشات هتقولى ايه دليلك ؟ هقولك NFPA 13 
8.17.5.1.3 Hose connections shall be supplied from one of​


[*=1|left]the following:
 
(1) Outside hydrants
​
(2) A separate piping system for small hose connections
​
(3) Valved hose connections on sprinkler risers where such
​
connections are made upstream of all sprinkler control
​
valves
​


[*=1|left] (4) Adjacent sprinkler systems
 
طيب وانت التفصيلة رقم واحد بتحقق الشرط رقم 3 والتفصيلة رقم 2 بتحقق الشرط 4 لذلك فكلاهما صحيح وهذا على حسب علمى ولكم جزيل الشكر
​


----------



## عمران احمد (24 يوليو 2013)

كلام سليم تماما من المهندس fayek9
بارك الله فيكم اجمعين و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Mon Rashad (26 يوليو 2013)

تمام الكلام و كله بالوثائق الله ينور يا بشمهندسين


----------



## wael nesim (28 يوليو 2013)

شكرا للمهندس محمد ميك وللمهندس فايق 9 على ردودكم الوافية


----------

